# What Scared you as a kid?



## pokedude729 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just wondering what scared you as a kid that seems really stupid to be scared by whn your older (if that made sense).

One thing that scared me was Beethoven 5 from Fantasia 2000.


----------



## inkling (Apr 18, 2015)

jaws the movie. at night i would close my eyes and imagine my bed getting surrounded with water and think a great white shark was going to pop out and attack me. I'd keep opening my eyes and turn on the lights. I wasn't able to sleep at all! It doesn't even make any sense. I was also scared of ghosts but thats not as ridiculous.


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh yeah. When I was a baby the hanger thing that holds toys would always give me nightmares. When I look above, it was just there. <.<


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

I went to catholic school and heard bible stories about demons and every night I would sleep with a crucifix and I always had nightmares of them possessing me.


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

I was very scared that my parents would somehow die in the night, so I always told them 'I love you' before bed as a precautionary last word

Oh and GOOPER BLOOPER! Scariest squid alive.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2015)

The art style of South Park and Beevus and Butthead. ^^; Squidward used to creep me out too, just because of how he was drawn.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2015)

That damn Piano in Super Mario 64.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Veggie Tales.. I had nightmares about those talking vegetables ._.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 18, 2015)

Everything else from the show I could tolerate, but then this:


----------



## Bojack (Apr 18, 2015)

This from an episode of Spongebob:


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

That one drop of hotsauce was amazing though


----------



## Lolitia (Apr 18, 2015)

when i was around 6-7, i always thought that my doll would eventually come alive and start to take my life.

whoops.


----------



## one (Apr 18, 2015)

the door in my room! i always got really scared that an intruder might try to barge in so my brother would shove all of my toys in front of the door to prevent it from being opened (even though it was locked)


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

this may seem strange, but for years as a kid i would be afraid to go to sleep. i used to have incredibly scary & vivid dreams due to terrible anxiety, so whenever night came i would be literally frightened to close my eyes while in bed bc of them
morning was the most comforting thing, i remember


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Okay so when I was about 5 or 6 my family moved into this huge old Victorian house. There were so many rooms and because it was so old I always heard creaks at night and it used to scare the hell out of me. Then one day we were out doing some stuff and when we got home we found out someone had tried to break in, one of the windows were smashed in and I guess a neighbor noticed and called the police. We assumed the person ran away cause none our stuff was missing. Anyways, my six year old self was terrified and my brothers made it worst by making fun of me, they'd always say "The robbers are gonna come back and steal you!" I became so scared and I wasn't able to sleep at night because I'd think that every sound I heard at night was the robbers coming to get me.
We eventually moved out when I was 9, but that house still creeps me out. That was my biggest childhood fear. Well, that and spiders. XD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, if we're talking logical, then Chauncey from Luigi's Mansion and the AC Unit's death from The Brave Little Toaster.

But, I have some jokes to make.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Electric said:


> Oh yeah. When I was a baby the hanger thing that holds toys would always give me nightmares. When I look above, it was just there. <.<



Get the Star Rod to reclaim your toys!



Skyhook said:


> I went to catholic school and heard bible stories about demons and every night I would sleep with a crucifix and I always had nightmares of them possessing me.



Is the Star Rod a crucifix?



mysonicplush said:


> Veggie Tales.. I had nightmares about those talking vegetables ._.



Get the Star Rod during your next watch of Veggie Tales.


----------



## Improv (Apr 18, 2015)

my closet.

i had nightmares that there would be a guy with a knife hiding in there & once i thought i heard this really demonic voice saying i was screwed coming from my closet  i was 8


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 18, 2015)

Improv said:


> my closet.
> 
> i had nightmares that there would be a guy with a knife hiding in there & once i thought i heard this really demonic voice saying i was screwed coming from my closet  i was 8



Then Get the Star Rod!!

Also, I watched one Animated Adaptation of The Snow Queen (Not Frozen) and got to the part where a flower wilted. I was not pleased.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 18, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Then Get the Star Rod!!



The Paper Mario one or the Kirby one?


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 18, 2015)

I used to be afraid of the dark, but its gone away as Ive gotten older. One thing that still scares me as an adult is mirrors in a dark room. Im honestly not sure why o.o;


----------



## tobi! (Apr 18, 2015)

Chucky

Child's Play 2, not the boy from Rugrats.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm still a kid.[/FONT]


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 18, 2015)

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor.

Even now I find it somewhat difficult to play the first case of Justice for All with the sound on. :<


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Stupidly enough, old movie stop motion.

And it still creeps me out to this day.

(Oh and that Ichabod cartoon at the end with the headless horseman)

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> The Paper Mario one or the Kirby one?


I thinking he's referring to the Kirby one, but they're both the same thing...so yeah..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Chauncey from Luigi's Mansion


Chauncey never scared me honestly, he's unsettling and threatning..but he's not that scary.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 18, 2015)

When I was little, that super loud THX sound effect that played right before movies always scared me. Whenever I was seeing a movie in a theater and I heard it I'd always jump under the seats and hide. :x


----------



## puppy (Apr 19, 2015)

when i was little i was scared of losing at video games so i would just watch my mother play them

i was also scared of the dark but im way over that now i can roam around outside at night with no flashlight i dont care like if yall monsters or w/e bout to kill me just do it at least i wont have to take that calculus test on thursday


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 19, 2015)

These two things;









heck these still get to me if i see it pic or gif of it.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 19, 2015)

tornadoes from the movie twister.... I mean I guess thats a legit fear though since it could kill you...


----------



## Lock (Apr 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> Chucky
> 
> Child's Play 2, not the boy from Rugrats.



I'd put Child's Play on my list. 

Chucky from Rugrats is more afraid of you than you are of him. (lol)


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

I always was afraid of falling asleep near a window. My cousin told me once that one day the world would flood and everyone would die, so I avoided putting my bed near the window.
I was also afraid of the dark. I had a constant fear that I would be kidnapped.
Also, ants freaked me out because of some bad experiences with them.

That one freaking level from super mario sunshine where the stupid electric sting ray would get smaller and smaller the more you killed it. God I hated the level so much and it freaked me out for so long. It took my brother and I a few months before finally getting the sunshine.
Also King Boo in that casino level with the purple button on the gambling spinny thing. He came out so sudden.
Basically that entire Seirra Beach or w/e it was called. Those ghosts were kinda scary lol. Opening the portal with Yoshi was a pain to figure out, too.

Luigi's mansion was scary for me as a child as well. It's still a game that I would rather watch someone play than play myself. Not because it's scary now, but because I still suck at it and panic when the ghosts attack me.

Since I'm still on the topic of games that scared me, the dodoDodoDodoDO levels in SMS scared me too...the browser game over would appear and just remind me how much I sucked at that game.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> Chucky
> 
> Child's Play 2, not the boy from Rugrats.



THIS. I literally couldn't go into movie rental stores as a kid because even just seeing the movie cover would literally terrify me. I didn't get over that fear for a long time. And it was even more irrational and weird because I'd never even seen the movie.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2015)

Walking With Dinosaurs.  The mosasaurus.  To this day I am afraid of water.  Funny, since swimming dinosaurs are my favorite, but also scare the everloving crap out of me!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

I used to be terrified of snakes and spiders, now I love snakes and I'm alright with spiders as long as they aren't on my body when I don't want them. I like tarantulas and jumping spiders a lot, especially jumping spiders, have you see them close up? They have the most expressive eyes.


----------



## xanisha (Apr 19, 2015)

When I was a kid I was terrified of the movie dinosaurs even now I cringe at just the mentioning of it, I'm not sure why I mean Jurassic Park doesn't even phase me but for some reason this movie creeps me out.


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> Walking With Dinosaurs.  The mosasaurus.  To this day I am afraid of water.  Funny, since swimming dinosaurs are my favorite, but also scare the everloving crap out of me!



Ah, I used to love that series 

Mosasaurus was pretty freaky though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

xanisha said:


> When I was a kid I was terrified of the movie dinosaurs even now I cringe at just the mentioning of it, I'm not sure why I mean Jurassic Park doesn't even phase me but for some reason this movie creeps me out.



The animation was pretty unsettling, I could see how it would have scared someone, the toys really bothered me too. My mom got my this squishy silicone feelings toy of one of them, and I am not sure it was because of how it was painted or what but it's face was terrifying. I kind of repressed that movie for most of my life. I remember watching it and being freaked out by the animation though...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another thing I was freaked out by was X-Files, I have always feared aliens, and when I would just hear the beginning of the music I would bolt to my room. Now I know how awesome of a show it is though and feel bad that I missed out earlier in life.


----------



## xanisha (Apr 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The animation was pretty unsettling, I could see how it would have scared someone, the toys really bothered me too. My mom got my this squishy silicone feelings toy of one of them, and I am not sure it was because of how it was painted or what but it's face was terrifying. I kind of repressed that movie for most of my life. I remember watching it and being freaked out by the animation though...



I know right the animation is probably what got to me. It was really scary for me and my twin. We normally aren't afraid of the same things so maybe it felt more scary than it should have been since she was scared too. I'm sorry your mom got you a toy from the movie, I don't think I could have handled having a toy from that movie anywhere near me XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

xanisha said:


> I know right the animation is probably what got to me. It was really scary for me and my twin. We normally aren't afraid of the same things so maybe it felt more scary than it should have been since she was scared too. I'm sorry your mom got you a toy from the movie, I don't think I could have handled having a toy from that movie anywhere near me XD



Yeah, it was more scary because it felt like skin with the weird rubber outside and it was all squishy, like an organ or something, it was really gross and terrible, I am pretty sure I intentionally broke it so she would throw it away.


----------



## oreo (Apr 19, 2015)

My mother had a glass cabinet displaying her collection of the vintage Kewpie dolls in the dining area.


Spoiler: ugh

















These guys scared me to death when I was around 4-6 years old. I would always try to avoid the dining room as much as possible.
Funny how I think they are so creepily cute now... They sure do look squishy and evil, don't they? ʘ‿ʘ


----------



## xanisha (Apr 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, it was more scary because it felt like skin with the weird rubber outside and it was all squishy, like an organ or something, it was really gross and terrible, I am pretty sure I intentionally broke it so she would throw it away.


That sounds really icky.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Not even kidding, the Hash-Slinging Slasher on Spongebob.
After watching the episode, I cried and slept with my mom for a week.
She still makes fun of me to this day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

A lot of the disturbing things on Flapjack scared me, like the candy wife and THIS CAT! I had nightmares about this cat, not joking. And it was like when I was a teen, and it still creeps me out today so I mean, that show was canceled for a reason.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 19, 2015)

Spoiler











I'm still terrified of clowns to this day.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Whenever I used to go to my oldest cousins' house for their birthdays and Father's day, I would watch them play games on their SNES. I got scared when they played Zombies Ate My Neighbors. The combination of the music, enemies, sound effects, and the overall cartoony atmosphere got to me. I should consider myself lucky I never saw them get to the later levels back then.

I was also scared of the game over screens from the '007' game for the N64. Whenever my brother and dad played multiplayer I would walk out of the room, though I'd stay close because it was fun to listen to their banter. Especially when one of them accidently lost by blowing themselves up with a grenade.


----------



## Yuni (Apr 19, 2015)

The death of Bambi's mum.

And some movie about people undergoing a sex-change. I don't really remember much and a neighbour just wanted to watch it because it was funny. She also stole a book from a supermarket... and that just disturbed me greatly on top of that movie I was exposed to so I never went over again. 

Also there was some movie where someone stuck a fork in their eye or someone elses, and then ate it. 

Adultery. 

Mostly just movies that were outside of my comfort zone... for a 5 year old.


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is silly cause it's pretty traumatic... I once saw a viral video of a victim of an accident, who got hit by truck while riding a motorcycle in a highway. The body was brutal and horrible, I'm not sure why anyone would record it. There was also a rumor about a haunted song that turns creepy if you play it in reverse, and apparently the singer of the song was the boyfriend of the victim?

That night, I kept thinking of the song and the victim, and I got really scared that they'll haunt me now that I've heard the song and saw the video. I kept crying and couldn't sleep, so I moved to my sister's room to sleep. I'm still crying and disrupted my sister's sleep, so she moved me to my parents' room. I couldn't sleep even then, and wouldn't stop crying and wailing. I guess eventually I tired myself out from crying and fell asleep. My parents lectured me about watching scary stuff after that. Ever since then, I never watch anything horror if I knew I'd be too scared to sleep at night.

Nowadays I look up horror stuff out of curiosity even though I freak out easily, and I don't have trouble sleeping anymore because I just distract myself with my phone or by playing video games. I stay away out of real life stuff though, that's just disrespectful and wrong.


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 19, 2015)

I was terrified of ET as a child, and used to make my Mum close the curtains so tight that there were no gaps as I was frightened that ET would peer into my window and start screaming with his scary-a$$ long neck. Ugh. I also used to think there were ghosts and skeletons under my bed and I would write them notes and put plates of cookies under my bed and say things like "Please don't eat me, have these cookies instead". Sigh.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

King Kong


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

When I was on holiday when I was five, my dad put a movie on the TV for background noise because we were having a "party". I can't remember the name of it but it scared me. There was this weird scene where a guy had to squeeze into the trunk of a car, then the car flipped over a cliff or something and when they opened the trunk the guy's body was completely squashed and square.


----------



## Bojack (Apr 19, 2015)

Another thing that scared me as a child was a character from the Phoenix Wright games. I loved those games to death and still do, but this guy always scared me.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was always terrified when my parents would drive on roads that were on cliffs without guard rails. We lived in a mountainous area so it happened pretty frequently. My parents weren't bad drivers or anything, but I was always afraid something weird would happen and we'd tumble in the car down a ravine or into a lake or something.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 19, 2015)

Earwigs. I've long overcome my fear of them now, but as a kid had a really bad phobia of them. No idea why, as other bugs had never bothered me.


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Apr 19, 2015)

One thing I have always been afraid of is when you look at something and there is nothing there and then you blink and there is something there, always gave me a jump scare, hate jump scares and the idea of ghosts xD


----------



## Aradai (Apr 19, 2015)

-being kidnapped
-being home alone (those movies freaked me out lmao)
-slugs. I thought that they were dead snails when I was younger.


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 19, 2015)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory...

I haven't watched that movie since I was very little and don't plan to. Probably didn't help that my brother and even my parents would make fun of me and sing the Oompa Loompa song. It was only funny to them until I started crying, then they'd tell my brother to stop.

Sometimes mum still makes fun of me about it, I don't cry these days but it is really annoying being reminded of it. D:


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh yes.

Nutcrackers were also scary to me. At first I thought they were cute until I sprayed glitter on it and paranormal activity started happening. Not something a 5 year old needs, tbh...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> King Kong



SAME, I do appreciate the hard work that went into the 1933 movie, but the stop motion is so jerky it scared me when I was a kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pippy1994 said:


> Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory...
> 
> I haven't watched that movie since I was very little and don't plan to. Probably didn't help that my brother and even my parents would make fun of me and sing the Oompa Loompa song. It was only funny to them until I started crying, then they'd tell my brother to stop.
> 
> Sometimes mum still makes fun of me about it, I don't cry these days but it is really annoying being reminded of it. D:



Oh yes, this movie.

I was terrified of the tunnel scene from that movie, when Wonka goes insane.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory...
> 
> I haven't watched that movie since I was very little and don't plan to. Probably didn't help that my brother and even my parents would make fun of me and sing the Oompa Loompa song. It was only funny to them until I started crying, then they'd tell my brother to stop.
> 
> Sometimes mum still makes fun of me about it, I don't cry these days but it is really annoying being reminded of it. D:



Oh yeah, the Ooompa Loompas freaked me out a little. Not on a massive scale, but they were very weird.
As it happens, I'm auditioning for the West End musical in a few months. Fortunately there are no original songs bar Pure Imagination, though, so I'll be freak-free


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> ...stop motion is so jerky it scared me when I was a kid.



Speaking of stop motion, that one claymation with the chickens or w/e...that scared me too. The part where the chickens were about to be killed. I always had nightmares that they actually did get killed and then I would be next...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> Speaking of stop motion, that one claymation with the chickens or w/e...that scared me too. The part where the chickens were about to be killed. I always had nightmares that they actually did get killed and then I would be next...



Chicken Run?

I watched that movie all the time as a kid and I loved it.

The video game however creeped me out though.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> Speaking of stop motion, that one claymation with the chickens or w/e...that scared me too. The part where the chickens were about to be killed. I always had nightmares that they actually did get killed and then I would be next...



Chicken Run? I loved that film except for the part you're talking about. It scared me to heck-I really don't like seeing any type of animal die in film, even in clay.


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Chicken Run? I loved that film except for the part you're talking about. It scared me to heck-I really don't like seeing any type of animal die in film, even in clay.



Yeahhh. The movie itself was fine, but that one part is what ruined it for me as a kid ;_;


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Chicken Run? I loved that film except for the part you're talking about. It scared me to heck-I really don't like seeing any type of animal die in film, even in clay.



Agreed ten-fold.
It didn't scare me, but it did leave me unsettled.


----------



## Adventure9 (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> Speaking of stop motion, that one claymation with the chickens or w/e...that scared me too. The part where the chickens were about to be killed. I always had nightmares that they actually did get killed and then I would be next...



Same here o.o

I liked the rest of the movie though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not usually scared of anything (I love spiders, heights, etc ) but nightmares usually leave me pretty rattled ><


----------



## Llust (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't have the video, but it was that episode of spongebob where squidward is telling spongebob some urban legend while they're alone working late shifts..and if anyone has seen it, you know what happened. I slept with the lights on for like a week after I saw that, haha >u< I was only like five or six though


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 19, 2015)

Vomit


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

BabyBianca said:


> Vomit



Yeuch. I don't mind puking or others puking as long as I can't see it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

My parents. Well they still do.


----------



## Greninja (Apr 19, 2015)

The cucuy


----------



## Roel (Apr 19, 2015)

The dark. My brother convinced me as soon you turn off the lights, monsters would appear. Didn't sleep without lights for some years.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 19, 2015)

E.T. To be fair, he's still pretty unpleasant to the eyes.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 19, 2015)

mirrors and flushing toilets


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 19, 2015)

that mario character with the hammers???


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 19, 2015)

I remember when I had nightmares as a kid, it was always something so horrendous and abstract; it just scared me but I couldn't tell you what exactly it was that was scary.


----------



## Franny (Apr 19, 2015)

pacman scared me
idk


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 19, 2015)

The saying that the world was going to end in 2012.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 19, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> that mario character with the hammers???



Mario Himself or the Hammer Bro?


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't actually remember this because I think I was about 2/3 but my mother claims I used to be terrified of lint from the dryer.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh god, I was so dumb as a kid. XD 

I had a lilo and stitch poster beside my bed when I was a kid and at night I would stare at it and I would think that stitch was moving. Idk why I thought that, but it always creeped me out. XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to be scared of spiders when I was little, but now I spiders are my favorite animals
especially jumping spiders and tarantulas they're so adorable <3 

-that damn Piano from Mario 64 B( 
scared the Jeebies out of me when I first encountered it
"oh hey look a red coin, going to go g- OMFG!!!!"




Spoiler




















there are still many things that scared me as child that still scare me now,
but I'd rather not get into those.​


----------



## wolfxinx (Apr 20, 2015)

This. GAME.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I used to be scared of spiders when I was little, but now I spiders are my favorite animals
> especially jumping spiders and tarantulas they're so adorable <3
> 
> _(le snip)_
> ...



ME. I actually have been looking at adorable jumping spider plushes that someone makes that I've seen on DA, I want one of bad and my friend always sends me pics of them! I also take pictures of jumping spiders because they just have the cutest most expressive little faces and eyes! Though when I go in for a macro shot they often like to jump ON the lens which scares me because I am staring intently at the screen and then they just "BOOP"


----------



## MrFrond (Apr 20, 2015)

I was always, ALWAYS afraid of the concept of having a disease. I don't know...That's a pretty deep concept to linger on as a child, but the thought of getting an incurable sickness kept me up at night. I don't even know where it came from; I can't recall any disease in particular scaring me...Just the word it's is kind of frightening. Sadly! I got diagnosed with an incurable thyroid disorder so all of my childhood fears came true.
On a lighter, more embarrassing, note! There was this one Scooby Doo game for the Nintendo 64 with some museum level that frightened the heck out of little me! See, there was a part where a mummy would just start pursuing you out of nowhere and the music sounded threatening enough to leave me totally unnerved as a child. That game is the reason I started sleeping with the covers over my face. Of course, that's not the case anymore haha! I'm an avid believer of the paranormal...SO YEAH! Still gotta cover my face, as an adult, and hope the ghosts don't see me or something.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

I fear no man but this thing scares me


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghosts, the dark, strange, large dogs (I was attacked a rottweiler as a child), dolls, Scary Stories to Tell In the Dark (the artwork), and talking to strangers. My social anxiety was horrible when I was a kid. Whenever my grandfather took me to McDonald's, he'd try to get me to order my own food, but I'd just freeze up, have an anxiety attack, and burst into tears, which everyone seemed to think was hilarious, for some reason. I feel like I had a really weird response to fear, though. Because whenever I discovered I was afraid of something, I'd try to research it under the theory that if I could learn to understand it, it would no longer be frightening. I ended up researching ghosts until I was about 21 when I finally came to terms with the fact that there are just some things that can't be explained. And by came to terms with, I mean I had a complete mental breakdown and stopped sleeping at night to make sure I was safe because hauntings were less likely to take place during the day. I was not in a good place, and I'm no longer allowed to watch the _Paranormal Activity_ films cause those did nothing to help my anxiety.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Ghosts, the dark, strange, *(snip)* I ended up researching ghosts until I was about 21 when I finally came to terms with the fact that there are just some things that can't be explained. And by came to terms with, I mean I had a complete mental breakdown and stopped sleeping at night to make sure I was safe because hauntings were less likely to take place during the day. I was not in a good place, and I'm no longer allowed to watch the _Paranormal Activity_ films cause those did nothing to help my anxiety.



My fear of ghosts was very brief as a child because I had so many encounters so frequently that it kind of became second nature, but I kind of laugh at most ghost movies and shows, unless there is something on one of the "reality" shows like "ok, well that was _real_ and totally creepy." But those aren't common, even with the experiences I have now I kind of just ignore them. Now I am sure it can be hard to ignore random people showing up in your house, especially when they talk or move stuff, but it's do-able when reacting only makes it worse. It's bad though because my boyfriend gets scared when I tell him about things that happen to me all the time, and he get's also envious and tried to provoke them, which later usually gets taken out on me...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My fear of ghosts was very brief as a child because I had so many encounters so frequently that it kind of became second nature, but I kind of laugh at most ghost movies and shows, unless there is something on one of the "reality" shows like "ok, well that was _real_ and totally creepy." But those aren't common, even with the experiences I have now I kind of just ignore them. Now I am sure it can be hard to ignore random people showing up in your house, especially when they talk or move stuff, but it's do-able when reacting only makes it worse. It's bad though because my boyfriend gets scared when I tell him about things that happen to me all the time, and he get's also envious and tried to provoke them, which later usually gets taken out on me...



Yeah, I really recently brought a ghost into my home on accident. I bought something used from a thrift store that turned out to have a ghost attached to it, but the haunting has been really mundane. Like it opened doors and messed with the electrical stuff for the first couple days, but nothing has happened for weeks now. I understand now that ghosts are just people. I don't believe in demons or anything like that. I just believe in happy ghosts or angry, sad ghosts that are looking to cause some trouble.


----------



## eggs (Apr 20, 2015)

i was scared of the lion at the beginning of MGM movies, game over screens, newgrounds videos, the chucky series, happy tree friends (still afraid of it to an extreme degree), and having my bedroom/closet door open while i slept (still afraid of this as well).

i'm basically still afraid of ALL those things, including some others like talking to strangers, ordering food, going to places without someone i know close to me, death, etc. i have anxiety, which makes it ten times worse.


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 20, 2015)

I was scared of the dark and the bloody mary story made it even worse. Lol I couldn’t sleep with the lights off or go to the bathroom with the door closed. 

I was also scared of Freddy Krueger because my dad would put it on for some reason when I was asleep and I’d wake up seeing him kill someone in the movie lol. It was pretty horrifying as a kid and definitely didn’t make me feel like sleeping because that’s where he’d get you.

Ah, good ol’ memories.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

LisaTheGreat said:


> I was scared of the *dark and the bloody mary story *made it even worse. Lol I couldn’t sleep with the lights off or go to the bathroom with the door closed.
> 
> I was also scared of* Freddy Krueger* because my dad would put it on for some reason when I was asleep and I’d wake up seeing him kill someone in the movie lol. It was pretty horrifying as a kid and definitely didn’t make me feel like sleeping because that’s where he’d get you.
> 
> Ah, good ol’ memories.



Omg, I feel your pain. When I was eight, two of my aunts locked in me in their bathroom (it locked from the outside) and turned the power breaker off for that part of the house after they convinced me Bloody Mary was real. 

I also used to be afraid of Freddy Krueger when I was a kid, even though I love him now. But that's more because of that damn creepy theme song of his than the movies.


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Omg, I feel your pain. When I was eight, two of my aunts locked in me in their bathroom (it locked from the outside) and turned the power breaker off for that part of the house after they convinced me Bloody Mary was real.
> 
> I also used to be afraid of Freddy Krueger when I was a kid, even though I love him now. But that's more because of that damn creepy theme song of his than the movies.




Omg I would have died if anyone ever did that to me! lol 
and haha yeah the theme song was pretty creepy but his face haunted me.
but I too am a big fan of his, the movies are just very well put together.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 20, 2015)

Luigi's Mansion! Eek! I could never play that game when I was younger. I was too scared. xD I also used to be terrified of zombies when I was younger, too, for some reason... :\


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

those freaking wayside school books.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 20, 2015)

Finnian said:


> those freaking wayside school books.



I loved those books so much, but yes, now that I look back at it, some chapters were rather odd.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 20, 2015)

I liked to fall asleep to the radio as a kid and always got scared when this song came on for some reason.


Spoiler:  











I was also pretty terrified of fish. I still hate them, but not terrified anymore.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 20, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> These two things;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The top one I must have forgotten about, 'cause when I saw it, memories came crashing down on me like tsunamis or something!

The bottom... It's carbonite.



spCrossing said:


> Stupidly enough, old movie stop motion.
> 
> And it still creeps me out to this day.
> 
> ...



I'm not a man. Also, Sleepy Hollow.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> A lot of the disturbing things on Flapjack scared me, like the candy wife and THIS CAT! I had nightmares about this cat, not joking. And it was like when I was a teen, and it still creeps me out today so I mean, that show was canceled for a reason.



It was cancelled it was making the kids fat.



Temari said:


> Speaking of stop motion, that one claymation with the chickens or w/e...that scared me too. The part where the chickens were about to be killed. I always had nightmares that they actually did get killed and then I would be next...



SAVE THE CHICKENS WITH THE STAR ROD!



spCrossing said:


> Chicken Run?
> 
> I watched that movie all the time as a kid and I loved it.
> 
> The video game however creeped me out though.



Caddicarus reviewed it. The game I mean.



Adventure9 said:


> Same here o.o
> 
> I liked the rest of the movie though.
> 
> ...



Star Rod, brotha...



Soushi said:


> I don't have the video, but it was that episode of spongebob where squidward is telling spongebob some urban legend while they're alone working late shifts..and if anyone has seen it, you know what happened. I slept with the lights on for like a week after I saw that, haha >u< I was only like five or six though



Holy Ship!!






THE HASH-SLINGING SLASHER!!



honeymoo said:


> that mario character with the hammers???



You're a wuss for fearing the Hammer Brother.



ssvv227 said:


> I remember when I had nightmares as a kid, it was always something so horrendous and abstract; it just scared me but I couldn't tell you what exactly it was that was scary.



Star Rod, young'un...



Sucre said:


> pacman scared me
> idk



The ghosts out to own the titular character's flank, or the titular character himself...?



wolfxinx said:


> This. GAME.



But it's so whimsical...

Ah, the zombies got ya.



MagicalCat590 said:


> Yeah, I really recently brought a ghost into my home on accident. I bought something used from a thrift store that turned out to have a ghost attached to it, but the haunting has been really mundane. Like it opened doors and messed with the electrical stuff for the first couple days, but nothing has happened for weeks now. I understand now that ghosts are just people. I don't believe in demons or anything like that. I just believe in happy ghosts or angry, sad ghosts that are looking to cause some trouble.



But if you rub the trinket, does said ghost appear and give you 3 wishes?

- - - Post Merge - - -

But speaking of the Star Rod, a thing that disturbs me today is a certain Kirby villain showing up as an Assist Trophy.

And I used to dream of playing Fire Red or Emerald, only for it to glitch up, forcing me to have to leave the dream.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2015)

I always hated standing close to my bed because I thought that something would grab my leg from under it and pull me under the bed. 

I'd never ever dare let my limbs go close to the edge of the bed and to get on the bed, I would jump from a few feet away and land on my bed, curling my limbs up around me to make sure they all made it. 

...I was such a freak.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Never liked spiders and still don't.

I used to be afraid of elevators because one time my dad and my brother got stuck in one once and I was scared I'd get stuck in one myself. I'm fine with them now though as long as I'm riding one with other people.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 21, 2015)

mirrors used to scare the sh!t out of me, I never liked walking past them because I felt like my reflection was always watching me, I couldn't even look in mirrors for too long, because I was scared of my own reflection, as a kid I believed my reflection was just another version of me trapped inside another world, and if I stared at it for too long it would start moving on it's own or would come out of the mirror to kill me so it can replace me, even now sometimes I can't look into the mirror often without feeling like something is watching me


Looking at other people for too long, even now I can't look people directly in the face when talking to them it's not bad as it was back then though it still happens, but anyhoo when I was child people's faces would start to warp and twist whenever I looked at them, sometimes they would start to melt, my mind liked f-ing me up sometimes lol to the point that it made me hate  looking at others when talking to them,but if I didn't look at people who were talking to me I was seen as rude so I really had no choice then to just deal with it



Spoiler



the dead girl in my old childhood home that would always hit me and stand at the edge of my bed when i was sleeping


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 21, 2015)

children that used to use their sleeves to wipe their noses and then you'd see the crystallised snot running up their sleeve hours later


----------



## lazuli (Apr 21, 2015)

im still scared of the dark

also whenever we'd drive under tall overpasses, id get scared that theyd suddenly collapse and kill us


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

My aunt.  She still scares me.  I'm pretty sure she's the spawn of the devil.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I loved those books so much, but yes, now that I look back at it, some chapters were rather odd.



my mom would read them to me when i was like 2 or something and i really don't remember anything about them other than immense fear and confusion??


----------



## mdchan (Apr 21, 2015)

Where do I start?  XD

Welp, when I was little, I took the expression "skeletons in the closet" literally, and never went to sleep with my closet doors open because I thought a skeleton would come out and get me during the night.  >.>;

I was also afraid of the dark because I thought that was when monsters came out.

Dolls serve to freak me out.  I think it's all due to a dream I had when I was in either pre-k or kindergarten (which I really don't wish to elaborate on), and after that, I threw out any dolls I had and never picked up another one.

Various parts of Fantasia also terrified me (more the music than the images, ironically), but the most terrifying thing in any sort of media from when I was a kid was Darth Vader.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 21, 2015)

One day I had a nightmare of looking for something in a closet, and a giant boa appeared out of the closet and choked me to death.
Ever since then, I've been terrified of snakes.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 21, 2015)

A couple of things that come to mind that scared me when I was a kid are the Redeads in The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker and everything from Boo's Haunted House in Super Mario 64. (especially the piano) The piano is still scary even now, but I found a way to get that red coin without triggering the piano to come alive.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm probably the only one here who didn't get scared by the piano in Mario 64.

And I was like 6 or 7 when I played the DS version....I knew that the Piano was going to move so I just avoided it. (Hey if you watch a lot of cartoons when you can tell that something's going to move, you know exactly what I'm talking about)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 21, 2015)

I was terribly scared of the rat scene in The Princess Bride. That thing creeped me out. I was also afraid of the giant snowman at the mall around Christmas who was standing behind a bowl of candy. A guy would be voicing over him somewhere and I thought the snowman was real lol.


----------



## Adventure9 (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone seen the movie _An American Tail_? The giant mouse of minsk kinda freaked me out...



Spoiler: How is this rated G


----------



## piichinu (Apr 21, 2015)

bee2

and I'm still scared. and it makes feel stupid because I'm not even allergic or anything
but I just can't stop


----------



## Piggles (Apr 22, 2015)

A few things scared me as a child. Spiders. They still do. I'm so freaked out by them. I have 3 main phobias. Spiders. Drowning and I have a severe phobia of Sesame Street. I don't know why. They really really freaked me out when I was younger. I really dislike puppets of any kind, but there was a bit in Sesame Street which had like dogs reading the news wearing suits? I just can't. They freak me the fudge out.


----------



## Reiterei (Apr 22, 2015)

I was scared of the dark, fast moving things, and heights.... and I still am XD


----------



## ganondork (Apr 22, 2015)

Majora's Mask 

But now I absolutely love it.  c:


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 22, 2015)

This bumper used to freak me out as a kid, like seriously I hide under my parent's bed everytime it happens.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2015)

these ****ers from doctor who still scare me to date

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110317190719/tardis/images/1/1d/Daleksinmanhatten.jpg


(currently suffering PTSD from googling)

- - - Post Merge - - -

these ****ers from doctor who still scare me to date

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110317190719/tardis/images/1/1d/Daleksinmanhatten.jpg


(currently suffering PTSD from googling)


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

When I was younger I was absolutely terrified of bridges. Driving over them was worse than going under them, but still, it was bad. Honestly, bridges still freak me out especially insanely long ones. I know it's irrational,but I'm afraid they're going to collapse or something while I'm on/under one xP


----------



## samsquared (Apr 22, 2015)

I definitely believed there were monsters under my bed. And I saw a bunch of weird pumpkin phantom figures in the dark when I was in bed and would listen for noises in the dark, which would totally scare me. I'm pretty sure the pumpkins were from the Headless Horseman story- The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. The Disney film, not the TV series.
The ending of that short.... *shudders*


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 23, 2015)

THe dark.  Now i find it just soothing and calming.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 24, 2015)

Another thing that disturbed me as a child? I have no idea.



Swiftstream said:


> One day I had a nightmare of looking for something in a closet, and a giant boa appeared out of the closet and choked me to death.
> Ever since then, I've been terrified of snakes.



Does the Star Rod come with Snake Repellent?



AkatsukiYoshi said:


> A couple of things that come to mind that scared me when I was a kid are the Redeads in The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker and everything from Boo's Haunted House in Super Mario 64. (especially the piano) The piano is still scary even now, but I found a way to get that red coin without triggering the piano to come alive.



YOU DID!?



Adventure9 said:


> Has anyone seen the movie _An American Tail_? The giant mouse of minsk kinda freaked me out...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How is this rated G



More like a Trojan horse.



Piggles said:


> A few things scared me as a child. Spiders. They still do. I'm so freaked out by them. I have 3 main phobias. Spiders. Drowning and I have a severe phobia of Sesame Street. I don't know why. They really really freaked me out when I was younger. I really dislike puppets of any kind, but there was a bit in Sesame Street which had like dogs reading the news wearing suits? I just can't. They freak me the fudge out.



Weimaraners!?


----------



## Aradai (Apr 24, 2015)

also there's a fence in my backyard, and it has these pointy edges on the top of it. I had nightmares that I would crash my bike into it and gouge my eyes out. needless to say my bike rusted because I didn't ride it for a long time.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 24, 2015)

Dogs
Bats
The exorcist. ( I watched it when I was about 5 years old.)
I was often afraid that my mom would leave me home alone. ( She was a great mom and never once left me) I'm not sure why I had that fear.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2015)

i was terrified of vacuum cleaners and ceiling fans. i hate loud noises and spinning blades scared me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 24, 2015)

Cerberus, the three headed Greek mythology demon dog, coming through my ceiling through a dark portal and eating me. I had a dream about this. And I thought it was real for the longest time.

And I told my mom when dad "tickled" her at night, she should scream and Cerberus would come and eat her.

Not sure why being eaten was a better alternative than being tickled but it's what I said.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Large houses (and they still do). Not necessarily mansions, but large houses you live in, in general.

Especially if they have several floors.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Large houses (and they still do). Not necessarily mansions, but large houses you live in, in general.
> 
> Especially if they have several floors.



I get this, I remember when my mom's boyfriend's sister was watching this giant Lux house and she let us all come over, and it was so huge and bright and honestly beautiful but it gave me the creeps. Because my brain goes "ok big house, it's gotta be haunted right?" I refused to go up the stairs because I was terrified that something would have pushed me off. But then I got even more scared being left down stairs all by myself. >.<


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

Aradai said:


> also there's a fence in my backyard, and it has these pointy edges on the top of it. I had nightmares that I would crash my bike into it and gouge my eyes out. needless to say my bike rusted because I didn't ride it for a long time.



You need the Star Rod.


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 25, 2015)

I was terribly afraid of waking from my sleep and being unable to breathe (saw a House episode about that) and that someone would drag my body to my house pool, undress me and throw me there while i wouldn't wake up. Yuppidy.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 25, 2015)

Clowns would be my number one ! Also death. Lol.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 25, 2015)

I only remember being REALLY scared of three things: The giant lobster creatures from Neverending Story, E.T, and the Dark Crystal (to this day I still cringe when I think about that horrifying movie) My grandma had to pick movies that would scar me for life.

I also was afraid of lightning and dogs when I was a real small child, but I got over those pretty fast.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 25, 2015)

I was scared of toys that moved xD


I remember I got an Elmo toy of Ernie that moved around and I was terrified of it as a child xD. I loved Elmo as a kid, but I was scared of the toys lol


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 25, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory...
> 
> I haven't watched that movie since I was very little and don't plan to. Probably didn't help that my brother and even my parents would make fun of me and sing the Oompa Loompa song. It was only funny to them until I started crying, then they'd tell my brother to stop.
> 
> Sometimes mum still makes fun of me about it, I don't cry these days but it is really annoying being reminded of it. D:



Speaking of that, that once scene in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005) with the singing puppets suddenly lighting on fire, along with a close up of their faces melting and their voices dying out traumatized me as a kid. Later that day at home I heard my mom or aunt's phone go off and I just started yelling "FIRE!!!" and started crying because of the memory of the flames melting those puppets faces and the sudden ringtone from the phone combined. I was only four years old. Still scares me a bit to this day.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

Please don't remind me of that one scene...


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 25, 2015)

I watched _Tremors_  when I was about three or four and it scared the hell out of me. I still don't know why. Maybe it was Kevin Bacon's face.


----------



## Mints (Apr 25, 2015)

nothing scared me as a kid, omg i was so strong back then
but now im afraid of ghosts and the dentist... +_+


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 26, 2015)

...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

Wyndfyre said:


> Lots of silly things, but most of all, it was dolls.
> 
> I was a very girly girl who owned lots of toys like stuffed animals and, of course, dolls. For whatever reason, I started to get really bizarre, surreal nightmares about them that scared the crap out of me. Even if they weren't particularly scary, they were just weirdly unsettling. I still played with them though; the dreams were on and off when it came to regularity, so it wasn't a huge deal.
> 
> I blame Chucky.



You got...

You...

I...

STAR ROD!?


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 11, 2015)

Ok for some weird reason, my mom decided to show me the movie: Pan's Labyrinth when I was too young to even read. The movie is in Spanish with only a subbed version available.  My mom literally had to read me the subtitles because I was too young to read. There were a lot of gory scenes in the movie, but the worst for me as a kid was this one scene where there was a skinny monster with no eyes sitting at a huge table filled with food. In front of the monster is a plate with eyeballs on it. So the main character decides to eat a freaking grape. Bad idea. The monster grabs the eyeballs with his long fingernails, and places them in the palms of his hands. He then opens his hands in front of his face so he can see the main character. This gave me several sleepless nights for weeks lol.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 11, 2015)

dolls and clowns, and im still scared of them.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

The bloody Mary thing.


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> The bloody Mary thing.



Lol that was the worst, really stuck with me for a long time.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LisaTheGreat said:


> Lol that was the worst, really stuck with me for a long time.



Yeah, I was scared to go to the bathrooms at school by myself.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

Starwarriormarth said:


> Ok for some weird reason, my mom decided to show me the movie: Pan's Labyrinth when I was too young to even read. The movie is in Spanish with only a subbed version available.  My mom literally had to read me the subtitles because I was too young to read. There were a lot of gory scenes in the movie, but the worst for me as a kid was this one scene where there was a skinny monster with no eyes sitting at a huge table filled with food. In front of the monster is a plate with eyeballs on it. So the main character decides to eat a freaking grape. Bad idea. The monster grabs the eyeballs with his long fingernails, and places them in the palms of his hands. He then opens his hands in front of his face so he can see the main character. This gave me several sleepless nights for weeks lol.View attachment 92953



You mean the Pale Man?


----------



## MishMeesh (May 12, 2015)

Ursula from The Little Mermaid, in particular the final fight scene where she's several storeys high and completely demonic hahAAAa. yeah so even though I'm a 90s disney kid, I don't have a lot of nostalgia for the little mermaid because I hardly ever watched it due to how much it scared me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

People. I hate people,


----------



## emzybob1 (May 12, 2015)

The dark  and my family leaving me alone.


----------



## Steelfang (May 12, 2015)

The pink elephants from Dumbo 0.0


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 12, 2015)

Now, one of the things that scares me today is Espurr.







Just the soulless stare is all they need.


----------



## Joy (May 12, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Everything else from the show I could tolerate, but then this:



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

I was afraid of the Bloody Mary joke, heights ( still am), ghosts stories ( still am), and a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## tobi! (May 12, 2015)

I watched that cheesy movie _Child's Play_ when I was seven or something. Couldn't sleep for three days.

I was also scared of mirrors mainly due to the whole "BLOODY MARY" thing.


----------



## pippy1994 (May 13, 2015)

There was a game called DinoGotch we used to have on the computer many years ago, my brother and best friend would play it all the time. I was scared of the 3 skulls that would come up on the side of the screen when they were neglecting the dinosaur, eventually the dinosaur would die and become just bones.

They used to taunt me with it and bring me to tears.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 13, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> this may seem strange, but for years as a kid i would be afraid to go to sleep. i used to have incredibly scary & vivid dreams due to terrible anxiety, so whenever night came i would be literally frightened to close my eyes while in bed bc of them
> morning was the most comforting thing, i remember



This is how I still feel. I hate going to sleep becuz I have terrible nightmares becuz I get terrible anxiety at nighttime. Waking up in the morning makes me feel like I have been released from something terrible

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have coulrophobia, clowns scare the crap out of me. Thanks to horror movies and murder tv shows, I always think clowns are going to come after me and kidnap me or kill me. As you can probably guess the movie It has haunted me forever, I nearly passed out when I saw that movie. If I even just see a picture of a clown I will flip my lid and scream my lungs out. My friends tease me about it a lot and are always like hey look there's a clown over there, just to screw with me. I don't think I will ever be able to get over this fear


----------



## Solidus (May 13, 2015)

The dark. I used to imagine some really morbid **** as a kid, tbh. People dying, missing body parts, ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## MBaku (May 13, 2015)

Zombies. I remember having this really vivid dream that I had a bunch of zombies sleeping in my bedroom, and for some reason I went in there and woke one up, and he chased me out of my bedroom and tried to light my foot on fire. 

With like, a lighter. Doesn't make any sense but I'll never forget it!

I think it stems from this Sims game I played, you had to go into a graveyard at one point and dig up objects you needed, and the music paired with the zombies walking around made me feel nervous. I hadn't completed the game up until last year because of it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 13, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> This is how I still feel. I hate going to sleep becuz I have terrible nightmares becuz I get terrible anxiety at nighttime. Waking up in the morning makes me feel like I have been released from something terrible
> 
> HAH



Get the Star Rod then and sleep with it.


----------



## infinikitten (May 13, 2015)

When I was 3 or 4, I suddenly realized what death was, and threw myself on my bed crying about how scared I was that I'm going to die someday. No idea why I was even thinking about it, but yep.

I used to be scared of tons of things! I've always had an overactive imagination, but the ones that come to mind immediately would have to be... actually I think most of these are my dear ol' mother's fault. She told me that people become pregnant by "praying for babies" and since praying is essentially thinking, every time I had an off-hand thought about babies I would instantly become terrified and try to "take it back". I was 6 or 7 years old, mind. Thankfully, it was about that time I obtained unsupervised access to the internet. Huzzah.

She also told me that sleeping in necklaces would cause me to be strangled in my sleep, so naturally I was afraid of that until I was old enough to realize she bull****ted me. She passed on a lot of old wives' tales as though they were truth and I had to unlearn all of them. Pain in the booty.

Also, after playing Tomb Raider games I was convinced that spikes could, at any moment, shoot up from the floor and skewer me while I was in the shower. /shrug

(I'mma ramble about the more common fears under the cut)


Spoiler



As far as less oddly specific things go:

1) Ghosts/monsters/demons/etc. Not a big deal anymore because surprise surprise, they don't actually exist.

2) The dark. Also not a thing anymore - at least not when I'm in my house. I know who's in the house with me and would definitely hear if someone was trying to break in, so there's no reason for me to be afraid of dark rooms at home. Dark alleys in the city however are a different story, but that's more of a survival/self-preservation thing.

3) Small spaces. I'm still claustrophobic as hell, and I don't see this going anywhere. I went through one of those haunted houses once and it was so narrow I nearly had a panic attack. I had to just stare up at the ceiling since it was open and I could see the sky. Small rooms with no windows freak me out, but elevators don't faze me since you're barely in them for thirty seconds... idk.

4) Spiders. Also a phobia. Definitely has gotten better over the years, but is still a bit of a problem.

and 5) Raptors. As in the dinosaurs. I don't know, man.


----------



## cherriielle (May 13, 2015)

This was when I was around 8-9 years old,
I was at my cousins house for her birthday party, and we watched Spirited Away. We only made it 20 minutes in before we had to leave, but the whole 'her parents turning into pigs' thing scared the crap out of me and my sister. I honestly keep thinking about for _weeks_. I decieded to watch the movie again last year, (and it's now one of my favourite movies of all time) but my sister _still_ refuses to watch it, and she's 17 years old.

A few other things that scared me where the Night on Bald Mountain from Fantasia, and that one Mickey Christmas Carol movie, where the ghost of christmas future is like, really big, and he tears of Scrooge's roof, or something like that. (I doubt anybody knows what i'm talking about xD)

And a sort of silly thing that I'm STILL scares of (like, seriously scares) is Finding Nemo, and fish in general. I honestly have NO clue why fish scare me, but I will seriously run and curl up in a ball if you show me a picture of Dory.


----------



## Stalfos (May 14, 2015)

Pennywise... T-T


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 14, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> This was when I was around 8-9 years old,
> I was at my cousins house for her birthday party, and we watched Spirited Away. We only made it 20 minutes in before we had to leave, but the whole 'her parents turning into pigs' thing scared the crap out of me and my sister. I honestly keep thinking about for _weeks_. I decieded to watch the movie again last year, (and it's now one of my favourite movies of all time) but my sister _still_ refuses to watch it, and she's 17 years old.
> 
> A few other things that scared me where the Night on Bald Mountain from Fantasia, and that one Mickey Christmas Carol movie, where the ghost of christmas future is like, really big, and he tears of Scrooge's roof, or something like that. (I doubt anybody knows what i'm talking about xD)
> ...



Fish?


----------



## Soda Fox (May 14, 2015)

Needles.  They still scare me.  .__.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 14, 2015)

Barbie tbh


----------



## Nicole. (May 15, 2015)

The kid catcher from 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' always scared me as a child.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

Nicole. said:


> The kid catcher from 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' always scared me as a child.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93276



Uuuugh so many colors

But in ALL seriousness, he scares children 'cause he baits them with candy and pretty colors, then eats them.


----------



## adrino (May 15, 2015)

Earthquakes.. I live in southern California, smack dab in-between two faults and yeah.. there has been a lot of quakes growing up. The biggest one I had felt was around nearly 5.0 in magnitude? I don't remember, I was in elementary school still. But.. after the 7.2 quake in spring '09.. I've been able to deal with them a little bit better.. Although.. I have noticed that if there's an earthquake nowadays and I'm laying down, my body responds to it.. I move around, like jerk around as it strikes.. I guess to not feel the movement over my own? I don't know what it is, but yeah.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

adrino said:


> Earthquakes.. I live in southern California, smack dab in-between two faults and yeah.. there has been a lot of quakes growing up. The biggest one I had felt was around nearly 5.0 in magnitude? I don't remember, I was in elementary school still. But.. after the 7.2 quake in spring '09.. I've been able to deal with them a little bit better.. Although.. I have noticed that if there's an earthquake nowadays and I'm laying down, my body responds to it.. I move around, like jerk around as it strikes.. I guess to not feel the movement over my own? I don't know what it is, but yeah.



What do I call this...

Hmmm...

Earthquake Seizure.


----------



## TarzanGirl (May 15, 2015)

ET, Taz, The Burbs and any bug.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 15, 2015)

I used to believe in ghosts when I was younger so I was terrified of seeing them XD


----------



## Pug (May 16, 2015)

showers, mirrors, dark places, dolls


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Thunderstorms because I'm lame lol.


----------



## Cress (May 16, 2015)

I remember Redeads from Wind Waker terrifying me.

I'm still creeped out by them. >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -

It also didn't help that one of my friends said that if there was a dead one near a living one, the living one would walk over to the dead one and eat it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 16, 2015)

When I was little I had a recurring nightmare for a few years that I would wake up at night and be dragged into a portal out my bed and these men would put me into a cardboard box and push me down this tube thing, then at the bottom a create I named the 'ch ch ch' (I had a boiler in my room irl that made that sound during the night) would grab me and eat me.

Me and my parents had no idea what had caused my recurring nightmares (it was like every night) but years later I was told about this thing that was on the TV show _The Tellytubies_ and I watched it and it was the bear creature thing I saw in my dreams. This thing was so creepy no wonder I had nightmares for years after watching this. TT_TT


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> When I was little I had a recurring nightmare for a few years that I would wake up at night and be dragged into a portal out my bed and these men would put me into a cardboard box and push me down this tube thing, then at the bottom a create I named the 'ch ch ch' (I had a boiler in my room irl that made that sound during the night) would grab me and eat me.
> 
> Me and my parents had no idea what had caused my recurring nightmares (it was like every night) but years later I was told about this thing that was on the TV show _The Tellytubies_ and I watched it and it was the bear creature thing I saw in my dreams. This thing was so creepy no wonder I had nightmares for years after watching this. TT_TT



You had the Star Rod right?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 16, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You had the Star Rod right?



Unfortunatly no


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

I'm still a kid, so- The DARK. Who knows what could be hiding there? ;_; 

Last year, I got _really_ into Junji Itou. He makes horror manga (and they're amazing I swear to god.) and they were basically the only thing I read for a few weeks. No author really comes close to him. I just love his art style.

The creatures in his stories were so scary for me start crying while I was taking a bath because I was scared af that Tomie would kill me. (Then again, I'm very emotional and I get scared easily but shshshshsh.) Uzumaki and The group Suicide (I think that was the title?) Were the first things I read that was from him. They're both amazing and I suggest you guys read them!


----------



## iRonnoc (May 16, 2015)

The bees from every Animal Crossing game...

...and spiders and bugs.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Dogs, till I had my own and learned to love em.


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

I used to have this doll I got from my grandmother that would sit on my dresser. I really liked it but whenever I was in the room alone it kinda creeped me out because of the realistic glass eyes it had that appeared to stare into my soul. It later fell from the dresser and the back of the porcelain head was smashed in, which was thankfully easy to hide with the full hair it had, but sometimes the hair would fall off when the dresser shook and it just scared the living daylights out of me to see it bald and just staring blankly forward like that with the broken head and all.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

Taka said:


> I used to have this doll I got from my grandmother that would sit on my dresser. I really liked it but whenever I was in the room alone it kinda creeped me out because of the realistic glass eyes it had that appeared to stare into my soul. It later fell from the dresser and the back of the porcelain head was smashed in, which was thankfully easy to hide with the full hair it had, but sometimes the hair would fall off when the dresser shook and it just scared the living daylights out of me to see it bald and just staring blankly forward like that with the broken head and all.



That reminds me of a broken LPS toy I had.


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (May 16, 2015)

oh man, i was scared of dogs tbh. like, not small dogs, but huge dogs. i dont even know why, bc growing up we constantly had pets and we had at least one dog at all times lmao, and most of them were huge.


----------



## Noir (May 16, 2015)

......






c:


----------



## Beardo (May 16, 2015)

I'm still a kid and I'm scared of everything lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'm still a kid and I'm scared of everything lol



OH MY GOD!

Not only are you NOT posting in-character as Beardo the mustache bear, you also like sexy ladies, and all of this despite you being a little girl!!


----------



## penguins (May 16, 2015)

Spoiler: odd story ahead



my brother had a spiderman toy when we were younger that made noises and stuff
it was basically an action figure tbh 
and one day when i was napping he connected the toy to a piece of yarn and tied the yarn on the ceiling fan and turned the fan on 
and i woke up and this booty ass action figure was just swinging around my room making the noises it did (i don't remember what it would say but it was something among the lines of "im gonna take you down" LMAO) and i got hella scared like why is this toy threatening me  
and whenever i saw it from then on i would start sobbing 
but my dad threw it out one night like a month later when my brother was asleep so it was all cool


----------



## SockHead (May 16, 2015)

spiders snakes and scooby doo on zombie island


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

SockHead said:


> spiders snakes and scooby doo on zombie island



I was quite disturbed by WORDS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not just ANY words, but a VERY SPECIFIC set of words.


----------



## soda (May 16, 2015)

As a kid I lived in a apartment where so many strange things happened. I don't live there now, but I remember when my mom's boyfriend climbed in the house via our balcony. The screen door wasn't looked so he just waltzed right in and hid under the bed. This happened multiple times. In addition, weird strangers would come to our place in search for either a person, place, or thing. One time I tried to call my grandma and somehow ended up with the local police station. I hung up after a stern voice answered the phone, continuing to ask me if I had any emergency. I guess that was a bad idea since a few moments afterwards 4 policemen showed up to investigate.

The thing I remember most about that apartment was the terrible shadows that plagued my bedroom wall. My mom constantly told me how it was just reflections from outside, but I swear those things took on the shapes of human faces. For example, one had a more hard, geometric shape while the other was round and soft. Every day I had to stare at the faces on the wall before I went to sleep. They were there all the time, including mornings. The faces always looked angry, and as I got out of bed I sneaked under their gaze as if they would touch me. 

Love them childhood memories as a 3 year old


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Feb 22, 2017)

Boohbah, the movie Gremlins, Birdo, Luigi's Mansion, and this Ernie plush I had that sang Splish Splash.


----------



## sej (Feb 22, 2017)

this scared the life out of me


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 22, 2017)

i was a really anxious kid tbh so idk maybe some of it was anxiety and not real fears or w/e But ., often i'd just start crying because i was anxious about so many things at once.
i was scared of robbers (i had So many nightmares about people breaking into our house when i was a kid), murderers, loud noices, fire alarms (not fires though..?) the dark, monsters, strangers, being abandoned, the animated sleeping beauty movie and a bunch of other things. i hated new situations and was scared of them a lot but once i got used to something it was ok 

also i was really reslly afraid of being locked in somewhere, i still am but it was a lot worse then.
 it affected a lot of things, i avoided elevators, my wardrobe (my sister locked us in there once and you cant open it from the inside so since then i always had a foot outside the door so it wouldnt close), closed off spaces, skii lifts (i hated when they stopped because i was sure i was going to be stuck there forever), small rooms with no windows, public bathrooms, entraces with two set of doors (like you enter one door from the outside and then there's a small space and then another set of doors into the actual building) and a bunch of other things. 
another big fear i had was getting lost or not being able to find my parents. that one stuck with me for a long time, i think the last time i had an anxiety attack because i lost my mom in a grocery store was when i was like 9... yea h
as i've gotten older most of those things have gotten way better, if i ever were to get lost or something i would be able to find my way back so i dont worry about that. i still dont like being stuck somewhere but it's way better, now i mostly just avoid elevators lmao


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Feb 22, 2017)

This thing did! I couldn't get past the forest maze because of it so I always stopped playing when I got there. However I did do the fire temple before quitting as you don't need the bow for that one


----------



## Emizel (Feb 22, 2017)

Professor Quirrel at the end of hp and philosopher's stone


----------



## linfurl princess (Feb 22, 2017)

^he was quite menacing, but when i think of the implications of having Voldemort on the back of your head nowadays there are so many funny situations i picture that this really throws the intimidation factor off for me. personally, his arrival at the end of book 4 is what scared me the most, i think. i loved and was equally freaked out by the opening scenes in that same book, and the way he's meant to look throughout the majority of that arc of the story. 

when i was a kid there was a story read to me at school about a man who was a farmer or some such, and was being terrorized by someone at night, speaking to him when he was in bed.. i remember the plot having something to do with cat o' nine tails plants but i never can find the story now, when i try to. i was only in 4th grade and can't remember much about it but i wish i could track it down!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 22, 2017)

I really hated James and the Giant Peach. There was just something about claymation in particular that seemed really creepy to me. Now, I really admire a lot of claymation and see it as incredibly artistic and wonderful to look at, knowing all the work that went into it behind the scenes. Very impressive


----------



## linfurl princess (Feb 22, 2017)

James and the Giant Peach was so good! i love claymation in general. it's one i'd really like to rewatch, and show to my little brother when he's older. my first movie in theaters was Nightmare Before Christmas, and i was really little so it scared me and it made me cry but now i love it ^^; though the hype surronding it can be really annoying..


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 22, 2017)

linfurl princess said:


> James and the Giant Peach was so good! i love claymation in general. it's one i'd really like to rewatch, and show to my little brother when he's older. my first movie in theaters was Nightmare Before Christmas, and i was really little so it scared me and it made me cry but now i love it ^^; though the hype surronding it can be really annoying..



I might rewatch James and the Giant Peach  I might end up liking it, seeing as how my perspective on claymation has changed. I did just watch Nightmare Before Christmas recently for the first time, and though it was pretty good, the hype for the movie kind of raised my expectation by a lot, and I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## linfurl princess (Feb 22, 2017)

unfortunately Hot Topic culture has made it hard to really love that movie the way it should be loved. it's actually quite good but the fandom around it is so annoying.. Tim Burton actually produced James and the Giant Peach as well, did you know? his films in general have been blown up to a hype i don't like but if you just watch them and try to ignore that, you may like them more.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 22, 2017)

linfurl princess said:


> unfortunately Hot Topic culture has made it hard to really love that movie the way it should be loved. it's actually quite good but the fandom around it is so annoying.. Tim Burton actually produced James and the Giant Peach as well, did you know? his films in general have been blown up to a hype i don't like but if you just watch them and try to ignore that, you may like them more.



Yes, actually, I know that ^_^ I've come to respect Tim Burton as a claymation artist. His movies are really imaginative in terms of visuals. I really liked Corpse Bride, actually, which was another one of his claymation movies. I understand what you mean about the hype surrounding him though. I think hype ruins a lot of things, tbh. So I don't normally follow it, unless it's right in my face (which was the case for Nightmare Before Christmas).


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 22, 2017)

when i was really little i was afraid of long hallways, only because the house we lived in had a giant long skinny hallway (super long holy **** especially since i was 6) and the only room on the other side was mine (**** my parents i was like 6 why did i have the farthest room)

now the ONLY thing im afraid of are bugs. i just...cant. im fine with everything but the thought of bugs just...ew. also the thought of getting older scares me too i hope i dont live past my 30's


----------



## linfurl princess (Feb 22, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> when i was really little i was afraid of long hallways, only because the house we lived in had a giant long skinny hallway (super long holy **** especially since i was 6) and the only room on the other side was mine (**** my parents i was like 6 why did i have the farthest room)
> 
> now the ONLY thing im afraid of are bugs. i just...cant. im fine with everything but the thought of bugs just...ew. also the thought of getting older scares me too i hope i dont live past my 30's



i'm not scared of bugs, because my dad forced me to get over that when i was like 10, by making me kill things myself (roaches used to be the thing for me) now the only thing i can't handle is maggots. i've had to clean up so some stuff with them on it before and while it doesn't scare me it does intensely gross me out. 

i also used to be scared of hallways when i was little, i remember sharing a room with my mom and sometimes us both waking up in  the middle of the night.. we'd decide to stay up talking or watch tv together and if i had to go down the hall to go to the bathroom or get something from the kitchen i'd get scared and she'd have to calm me down. 



Arize said:


> Yes, actually, I know that ^_^ I've come to respect Tim Burton as a claymation artist. His movies are really imaginative in terms of visuals. I really liked Corpse Bride, actually, which was another one of his claymation movies. I understand what you mean about the hype surrounding him though. I think hype ruins a lot of things, tbh. So I don't normally follow it, unless it's right in my face (which was the case for Nightmare Before Christmas).



yeah, sometimes it's hard not to! it can be that way with me too. i'm struggling with that with Homestuck right now, a close friend and my boyfriend both want me to read it but i really can't get into it so far and the hype is insane. Corpse Bride was really good! have you ever seen Vincent? it was the first one he made, and really short but Vincent Price narrates it and it's so cute


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 22, 2017)

linfurl princess said:


> yeah, sometimes it's hard not to! it can be that way with me too. i'm struggling with that with Homestuck right now, a close friend and my boyfriend both want me to read it but i really can't get into it so far and the hype is insane. Corpse Bride was really good! have you ever seen Vincent? it was the first one he made, and really short but Vincent Price narrates it and it's so cute



No, I've never heard of Vincent! But I might have to check it out now ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 22, 2017)

Not a lot, actually. But I was scared of the Gyroid face when you reset at another town in GC.


----------



## ibelleS (Feb 22, 2017)

Unsolved Mysteries, but I continued watching it anyway


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 22, 2017)

I used to be freaking terrified of Re-deads from the Zelda games. They still creep me out a little bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah and Edward Scissorhands lmao. I watched it when I was 7


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 22, 2017)

Welp, i was a little ***** as a child (still am) and i saw a commercial and there were creatures ripping off people's heads and playing games with them and the people were still running around trying to get their heads back. I was traumatized. 

I'm inclined to add it was an animated commercial and i can't remember what it was for


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 22, 2017)

The Hash Slinging Slasher from Spongebob.


----------



## arle (Feb 23, 2017)

I've a couple things that scared me as a kid:

1- there was one of those urban legends in my area where you write down a color, vertically, in the mud with a stick, and then depending on what color you chose, some cloaked skeleton would come out of either your attic or basement and do one of several things (being that this was so long ago, I can't remember what the options were.) i remember being so petrified by this that i made an announcement to my entire class at the time to make sure they did NOT do this. (Talk about embarrassing.)

2: i used to be absolutely PETRIFIED of the part in sleeping beauty where Aurora is hypnotized. The music combined with the imagery and the good faeries yelling for her just put me at such unease.

3: we had this thing called "my pet monster" and my brothers had a doll of it. Pretty self-explanatory:


----------



## Corrie (Feb 23, 2017)

Getting separated from my parents while in a store.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2017)

Flushing the toilet, vacuum cleaners, really anything that makes loud noises. TBH I'm not that much better at dealing with loud noises as an almost-adult though.


----------



## Irelia (Feb 23, 2017)

those dolls that automatically close their eyes when you lie them down
literally threw one in the fireplace because I was so scared


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 23, 2017)

I had nightmares when I watched supernatural when I was like 4 or 5, also when I was young I was scared of being sperated from my parents lol Now that I think about it I just laugh


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2017)

Not so much directly, but when Jurassic Park came out (I was 7 or 8 at the time), I watched it and I started to have this recurring nightmare where I'm being chased by raptors and T-rexes. I have had this nightmare at ;east once a month ever since (I'm nearly 30 now...). Thanks to these nightmares, though, I've learned how to dreamscape (the power to control whatever happens in the dream).


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 23, 2017)

Everything scared me I was a scaredy cat haha


----------



## Naekoya (Feb 23, 2017)

The most that I've been scared with was probably after watching Chucky and Nightmare on Elm street.. could not even sleep at night sometimes and would just constantly peep out under my covers to check x3
but after as I grew older I started to watch Horror movies and it doesn't faze me anymore and rather do enjoy the suspense etc
like riding a roller coaster that gives you adrenaline rush ~ lol


----------



## biibii (Feb 23, 2017)

I was hella scared of ironman as a kid. just the scene where he gets blown up and has open heart surgery. it always made me cry when my dad watched it oml


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2017)

we had Sega Genesis when we were kids and we had the unfortunate luck of having a  Ren & Stimpy game, it had bizzare levels and was just horrifying. when my sister finally made it to the final level she couldn't complete it and I couldn't even bare watching more, that game just felt wrong and messed up for me as a kid, and I don't think I ever want to see it again.
another one is the final stage of sonic the hedgehog before the final boss (scrap brain zone, act 3), my sister was also the one playing that and I was watching and I remember only screaming at her to stop because I found that one stage to be weird is really creepy, I don't know why.


----------



## KittySpectre (Feb 23, 2017)

When I was a kid, I was terrified of puppets! Especially The Muppets, they scared the life out of me!
I still don't really like them as an adult... Maybe because they don't have that 'nostalgia factor'?


----------



## Zireael (Feb 23, 2017)

This is really dumb, but the vacuum used to terrify me when I was little and I honestly have no idea why. I remember being scared of it, so it's not like I was tiny and couldn't understand what it was, but it still freaked me out. It used to give me ridiculous dreams too.

Another thing was eyedrops. I had pretty bad allergies to the trees in our garden when we moved here and it used to upset my eyes to the point where I needed eyedrops, and I HATED them so much. Even now I don't think I could apply eyedrops without being a little uneasy about it.

Also... ReDeads in Ocarina of Time when I was 5. Hoooly **** it took me forever to actually get through the Royal Family's Crypt to get the Sun's Song. You bet I was delighted when I got to the Bottom of the Well/Shadow Temple.


----------



## hamster (Feb 23, 2017)

Used to be very afraid of the dark, being alone and getting sick.
I'm still a hypochondriac but I can't do anything about that, oh well.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

Stinky boys. The dark, getting older, aliens, zombies. Mainly the dark *and SPIDERS.*


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 23, 2017)

Blood, monsters, certain 3D animations, and the unknown used to as me as a kid. Jokes on me, now I love a lot of the stuff that used to terrify me


----------



## Irelia (Feb 23, 2017)

this is kinda weird but sleep paralysis. 
I've had a few sleep paralysis experiences during my childhood (I just get the dark shadowy figure)

so I researched it as a kid, and I heard about how you could lucid dream with the WILD method, which was like staying completely still for like 20 min and having your body asleep while you're awake

so as a kid, I was always scared out of my mind if I stayed still for too long because I thought I'd get sleep paralysis again 
which is so terrifying oh my god im so glad I don't get it anymore


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 24, 2017)

I was scared of feet.. (wtf)
I was scared to where I actually started laughing at my siblings feet.. then it kind of became histerical laughing whenever I saw someone's feet.  dont ask me why I'm messed up


----------



## Elphie (Feb 24, 2017)

I used to be so afraid of the dark that I slept with the lights on 
tbh I still sort of am but now I have to sleep with the lights off or my eyes feel like they're burning?? but not a painful burn


----------



## Mintie (Feb 24, 2017)

i was really scared of the transformers when i was little... still have no idea why

i also have this really weird memory of going to see one of the wallace and grommit movies in a theater and we had to leave because it scared me so much lmao

apparently i was really easily spooked


----------



## Corrie (Feb 24, 2017)

. Chuckie
. The Dark
. Strangers
. The Internet (lmao)
. Cabbage Patch Kids


----------



## SaviorSword (Feb 24, 2017)

One phobia I still have since childhood is usin' the upstairs bathroom of my home and only my home. The first time I use'd it, there was a pipe leak and cause the big kitchen light underneath to crash. To this day, I still refuse to use the bathroom I have upstairs of my home. Any other bathroom upstairs of any other buildin' is fine by me.

A VERY specific phobia, thankfully so that's not too bad.


----------



## SaviorSword (Feb 24, 2017)

One phobia I still have since childhood is usin' the upstairs bathroom of my home and only my home. The first time I use'd it, there was a pipe leak and cause the big kitchen light underneath to crash. To this day, I still refuse to use the bathroom I have upstairs of my home. Any other bathroom upstairs of any other buildin' is fine by me.

A VERY specific phobia, thankfully so that's not too bad.


----------



## easpa (Feb 24, 2017)

god it'd be easier to list the things that DIDN'T scare me as a kid. :/ Bees and wasps were definitely big ones, and they still creep me out to this day if I'm honest


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Ghosts! (everyone was and still probably is) 
Okay, this is an odd one: The sound of fireworks (lol) 
and Chucky. "Ade due damballa. Give me the power, I beg of you... Hi I'm Chucky! I'm your friend till the end. Hidey-ho!"


----------



## boujee (Feb 25, 2017)

my mom


----------



## namiieco (Feb 26, 2017)

ghosts in sims 3 
no idea why they were just translucent versions of the character


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2017)

I can only remember a few things...
-The way Piglet tried to talk to me in a Winnie the Pooh CD-ROM. (My very first CD-ROM which I was given at an early age. I actually still have it but I doubt it would run now.)
-Our first computer's desktop background. (I think it was a musician my mom liked.)
-Any time a wrong button was pressed on the TV or remote, causing it to go to a static screen with a horrible sound.
-The opening of _Are You Afraid of the Dark?_ (I was always scared enough to change the channel. I've actually watched it now and it's not really as scary as child me thought.)
-There are other things I could list but I'm actually still scared of them. (Bees, wasps, large groups of ants, etc.)


----------

